# Off-Topic >  Loading photos

## thehomeengineer

Hi
Is it possible to upload several photos to a new post at once as I have to load individual pictures at the moment. I am sure I was able to load several at once before but can't remember how. :Head Scratch: 
Many thanks
The Home Engineer

----------


## Jon

First thing to check is Settings=>General Settings=>Enhanced Attachment Uploading. Make sure it is set to "Enhanced Attachment Uploading on". Then check to make sure that Flash is working correctly in your browser.

----------

thehomeengineer (Oct 23, 2019),

Toolmaker51 (Oct 25, 2019)

----------


## thehomeengineer

Hi Jon
Thank you
All working so much easier
The Home Engineer

----------

